# Black Shellac



## LeeJ

Hi Tim,

I had no idea there was a black shellac!

It looks good.

Lee


----------



## DanYo

will have to try it myself someday


----------



## BigTim

I can see some uses for this, never heard of it before. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Dusty56

Who'dathunkit ? Black Shellac : ) 
Thanks for the info. 
Any chance of getting a close-up of the finish on your frame project ?
Thanks.


----------



## tenontim

I didn't know it was out there either. Joe Lyddon posted asking if anyone had ever tried it, about a year ago. I just around to trying it now. I think it'll open some interesting experimenting.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very good, Tim!

Sounds good!

I like the idea of using it to darken other shellacs… cool…

Thank you for letting me know about your review.


----------



## Ole

You know, in the wild black shellac occurs as thin black discs… You can grind 'em up and make your own black shellac ; )


----------



## JoeLyddon

Ole, all we have to is go out and find it… right?

Do you know where to look… Here in the USA??

Sounds like a nice way to get shellac!


----------



## Ole

It's pretty easy if you have some old records to get rid of. I'm not kidding btw!


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Ole:*

*How OLD is OLD records?*

78 rpm

45 rpm

*33.3 rpm*

... and what do you do with them to get Black Shellac?


----------



## derosa

A quick search shows that 78s were made of about 1/3rd shellac up to the 50s.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Interesting!

Now, how do you get the shellac out?
Break-up (grind-up) into pieces and soak in denatured Alcohol?

Waxed or Dewaxed? LOL

I wonder where I put all of those records?!

Do any of the other record types use shellac… probably not… Plastic was invented… LOL


----------



## EricMSaperstein

www.shellac.net … great supplier we get raw flakes fro them all the time. Their garnet and button lac are also very nice. I like dewaxed garnet the best of all of them, use a thin cut of it as a base to build a richness in a lot of our finishes.

You can tung oil over it to waterproof it and protect it from alcohol spills too - especially dewaxed.

Everything we used from them has worked out very well. Everyone PLEASE keep supporting them - we need to maintain our supply chains!

Also think of it this way - if you keep shellac flakes in a dry dark place they keep almost indefinately. No more worrying about shelf life in cans just cut what you want about 2-3 days ahead of your finishing project and it will be ready to go.


----------



## tenontim

Thanks for the comments, Eric. I've been getting several different flavors of shellac from them for years also. I try to keep most of the colors on hand, and mix about 2 oz at a time. I use it mainly for repairs on antique furniture, but I'm starting to use it more on my new builds. We do need to support these suppliers.


----------



## EricMSaperstein

We usually mix at least a quart or gallon - just the volume w/ restorations and commissions always going on.

However it goes a long way -Two - three coats of thin cut shellac usually does it for us to get the color and and depth of the antique appeal in place.

I never got a chance to follow up - we were going to work with them on publishing some projects we've done over the years. One of these days i gotta follow up on that.


----------



## Radish

Thanks for the great review. I have ordered dewaxed seedlac and garnet from shellac.net. Couldn't be more satisfied. Price, selection and service were hard to beat.


----------



## Millo

The first few coats are nicely translucent, right? By what number of coats did it get opaque? Thanks!


----------



## tenontim

Millo, this started really getting opaque after about 3 or 4 coats, as I remember. I mixed it rather light, so if you go with the 2 lb cut, it shouldn't take as many coats.


----------



## Maxus

Sellac CND оперативная доставка с интернет-магазина, всегда свежие поставки.


----------

